# Lonazep 0.25 forSAD



## rsaikamesh (Oct 17, 2011)

*Lonazep 0.25 for SAD*

Hi,

I have been suffering from social anxiety disorder for many years. I am getting married next week. I can not even imagine that I'm going to be the center of attraction. Whenever I become the center of attraction, my hands, neck, head and everything starts shivering. I consulted a phsichiartist. He suggested me to have Lonazep MD 0.25(clonazepam tablet) on daily basis(2 tablets per day).i have been taking this for the past 1 week. he also told me whenever I need to attend any social event I can take 1 or 2 tablets. I had to attend a social event 2 days back. I took 2 tablets. But I didn't find any improvement. Even after taking the tablets my whole body was shivering. I take alcohol once in two days. Is that why the tablet didn't give the expected result? Should I increase the dosage and try attending social events? If yes, how many tablets I can take at maximum? Please suggest me friends!!!


----------



## brown324 (Oct 1, 2011)

you may need a higher dose, although someone who has never taken a benzo before should see results from that dosage. Something I would highly recommend you talk to your dr. about is propranolol. It is a beta blocker that will block the physical symptoms you are experiencing caused by anxiety. This is a very easy med to get from any dr. and about a 40 mg dose an hour before your wedding or any stressful social event will be a godsend for someone who has severe physical anxiety symptoms like you do, trust me I'm the same way and it helps a lot. Plus it's not a dangerous or addictive med in any way. Good luck on your wedding and congrats man.


----------



## rsaikamesh (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot or the reply!!!. I called up the doctor and asked him whether I can take any beta blocker along with Lonazep. He said beta blockers have many side effects and he suggested not o take it. I have never tried it before. Should I try it once and see how it works before the marriage date?


----------



## rsaikamesh (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the reply !!!. I called up the doctor and asked him whether I can take any beta blocker. He said beta blockers have many side effects. He suggested not to take it. But I want to go with what you suggested. I have never taken any beta blocker so far. Should I try one 40mg before the marriage date in order to see how it works ? Is 40 mg enough or should I take more than that ? Please suggest me friend !!!


----------



## brown324 (Oct 1, 2011)

yeah your doc has his own opinion I guess. Really beta blockers have pretty much no side effects and are very very safe to take even long term. They have no risk of dependancy and all they really do is lower your heart rate and block the effects of adrenaline from making you have physical anxiety symptoms. I'm amazed that your doc is ok with an addictive benzo but not something as simple as a beta blocker ??? And YES I would highly recommend you try them out by any means necessary, perhaps go to another doc or just order them online, I think they will help your symptoms a great deal, and I'm sure many others on this forum would agree.


----------



## rsaikamesh (Oct 17, 2011)

Once again thanks a lot! . Please tell me whether 40mg is enough or I should take more than that since my physical anxiety symptoms are very extensive.


----------



## brown324 (Oct 1, 2011)

try 40 mg and put yourself in an akward situation to see how it works, I would do this before your wedding, that way you know if you need more for your wedding day. It is safe to take up to 120 mg + doses at a time, but you wont get better results from it, the max you really need in a single dose is like 60 mg maybe, then you can re dose 40 - 60 mg every 4 hours if it's a long event. I AM NOT A DOCTOR! PLEASE TAKE MY ADVICE FOR WHAT IT IS WORTH, ADVICE ONLY! I can tell you that from personal experience this med WILL NOT harm you, just don't go nuts with it, if you take way to much like hundreds of mg's in a day it may slow down your heart too much. Just be smart about it though. This is a drug that famous people from actors and singers etc. have been taking for a very long time to help them get over stage fright, it's a very common anxiety med. Oh and there are a lot of different beta blockers out there, my experience is with propranolol in particular, I have no experience with other beta blockers, so this is the one I would recommend.


----------



## rsaikamesh (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi my dear friend, 
yesterday my engagement was there. I took 2mg of Klonopin (clonazepam) and 80mg of propranolol before an hour the event starts. It worked very well. I had no anxiety. I was talking to everyone with no fear. The experience was amazing. Thank you so much or your advice!!!. A right suggestion at right time!!!.


----------



## brown324 (Oct 1, 2011)

glad I could help, it is quite amazing what a beta blocker can do for anxiety.


----------

